# Sub-Sonic switch



## joeaudio (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a switch on my audiobahn A8000WV amp. which is called sub-sonic. I havent touched it since i bought it from a friend of mine and its been on the on position should i turn it off then swich the phase shifter to 180. And does it matter which way the subs are mounted in the box. I switched the phase from 0 to 180 and it makes it twice as loud and it kicks my capacitor on and it forces the subs out when i switch it to 180. Just wondering if thats normal cause i never had a amp that had these switches on it before. Sincerely, Joeaudio


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

the sub-sonic filter takes the bass that is too low to be heard or can be damaging to subs. Does it have a dial or just a switch?


----------



## joeaudio (Aug 29, 2010)

mporettim said:


> the sub-sonic filter takes the bass that is too low to be heard or can be damaging to subs. Does it have a dial or just a switch?


Ok thanks and it has both im just trying to get the most performance out of the amp without blowing my subs


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

ok, then the switch is just for on/off and the dial controls where the cutoff is at. If you have a ported box you should put it just below tuning and for a sealed box it doesn't really matter, you could do 30hz and be good


----------



## joeaudio (Aug 29, 2010)

*One more ?*

Thanks again ur input is very helpful. I just have one more question. If i set the sup sonic dial at 30hz should i put the phase shifter at 180? Sincerely, Joeaudio


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

No problem, that's what this forum is for 

Those two things are independent of each other. 

Switching the phase is the same thing as reversing the wires going to the sub. So instead of red to red and black to black, it would be red to black and black to red (don't do that though).

Try it at 0 and 180 and see which one you like more, it's purely up to your ear


----------

